
Dear Developers, Beware of DNS Rebinding: DNS Rebinding and CSRF with Etcd - zelivans
https://www.twistlock.com/2018/02/28/dear-developers-beware-dns-rebinding/
======
Piskvorrr
So...CSRF tokens for everything?

~~~
Da5h_Solo
a white-list solution would be a better approach for such thing

~~~
Piskvorrr
Whitelist of what?

